# Albany County EMS



## NysEms2117 (Nov 25, 2016)

Here are a few links for Albany county EMS, you work for the sheriffs Dpt. I work here part time  @VentMonkey @FireWA1 
The pay scale for EMT is not accurate- it says $13.50 however, Straight out of basic school i am at $16.25

http://www.albanycounty.com/Government/Departments/CountySheriff/EmergencyMedicalServicesUnit.aspx
EMT: http://www.albanycounty.com/Libraries/Civil_Service/Emergency_Medical_Technician_201511109.sflb.ashx
Paramedic: http://www.albanycounty.com/Libraries/Civil_Service/Paramedic_201511113.sflb.ashx

We also have a Sprint Unit for CC folks. That is not an "open job announcement" but i can get you in contact with the right folks if you have CC Medic credentials or CC RN credentials.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Nov 25, 2016)

Bleh... They want you to have your nys cert for application.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 25, 2016)

FireWA1 said:


> Bleh... They want you to have your nys cert for application.


reciprocity? Or NREMT? I never really looked at the CS because i already took it for my main job.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 29, 2016)

$16.25? That's pretty solid for an EMT in a fairly low cost area (for NYS, not for the whole country). How's that compare to the rest of the Albany area services?

For that matter, $16.25 at a regular 40 hour work week (I know, "regular" ) roughly matches FDNY EMS salary for an EMT...


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 29, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> $16.25? That's pretty solid for an EMT in a fairly low cost area (for NYS, not for the whole country). How's that compare to the rest of the Albany area services?


I'm not sure what your question is due to the fact albany county privatized. so the services go for the county not just the city. Are you looking for other major cities near albany? (Cuse, New Paltz?)- In albany in all honesty, it makes 0 sense to become a medic... the pay difference is so minimal, unless you go the whole 10 yards and get critical care certs out the wazoo.
An EMT in albany can come home with 45k with some extra work, and "playing the game", getting the "dumb" alphabet soup titles, getting some seniority, and if you work for municipalities you can get some ridiculous pay-raises(my CCT MEDIC partner, takes a driving class annually to keep his .45$/hr pay raise.... the last time he drove an ambulance was probably when he volunteered 10 years ago lol


----------



## Flying (Nov 29, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I'm not sure what your question is due to the fact albany county privatized. so the services go for the county not just the city. Are you looking for other major cities near albany? (Cuse, New Paltz?)- In albany in all honesty, it makes 0 sense to become a medic... the pay difference is so minimal, unless you go the whole 10 yards and get critical care certs out the wazoo.


Just another remark on how the pay is remarkable. Your starting pay is more than what I made  at one of the higher paying private services around here and that's with a night differential added.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 29, 2016)

Flying said:


> Just another remark on how the pay is remarkable. Your starting pay is more than what I made  at one of the higher paying private services around here and that's with a night differential added on top of the job being in a area with about half the cost of living as me.


I work on a CCT truck... idk if that has anything to do with it because i know of people that work for mohawk(ambuvan private service that takes about 50% of calls 911 and IFT) and he's at 15.75, which is 50 cents yes, but close enough for comparison in my personal opinion.


----------



## EpiEMS (Nov 29, 2016)

NysEms2117 said:


> I'm not sure what your question is due to the fact albany county privatized. so the services go for the county not just the city.



Gotcha, I didn't realize that. Yeah, I'd be curious to hear what salaries/wages are like up there. It's fascinating how wages differ across the state (and within regions).


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 29, 2016)

For reference, i'd say 60% of the calls come from within 10-15 minutes of Albany med which is a level 1 TC, and i believe the state designated hospital. 
In the map below... i'd say "an overwhelming" number of calls come from bethlehem new scotland or guilderland. The thing that is great about albany county is that Colonie has BOTH malls technically, and they have their own EMS service. If you have 5+ years of 911 experience they are the "para gods" of the area, they pay WELL. and by well im talking 23$/hr base paramedic pay good. Then you get to do all the fancy alphabet soup to build on that. Rensselaerville, is not Rensselaer and they are not in albany county. Along with troy. Those two are other big cities that are not in our zone. I spent_ Most_ of my time in guilderland or albany.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Nov 29, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> Gotcha, I didn't realize that. Yeah, I'd be curious to hear what salaries/wages are like up there. It's fascinating how wages differ across the state (and within regions).


Mohawk(50% ish), Colonie(20-25%), and western turnpike(mixed volley/paid and about 15%) are the 3 services that dominate albany. then the sheriffs dpt just kinda sweeps up the pieces and does all the CCT stuff(we share CCT responsibilities for the county with a dual CCRN team from albany med, as you can imagine they only come out for super bad stuff). i think albany fire only has 1 paramedic/ff rig.. but don't quote me there.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Dec 7, 2016)

@DEmedic http://www.geocities.ws/45peter/NYalbanyCo.html
Is that the information about sprinter cars and things like that you were looking for? FWIW they have since upgraded from jeeps.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Jan 30, 2017)

Giving this a bump, ACSDEMS still looking for EMT's/Medics. 
As well as any RN's that would like to work for the state, it's a private Civil service application, but I have the numbers of the tests to enter for anybody interested in a state job (pension, absolutely fantastic health benefits, life insurance ect).


----------



## BassoonEMT (Feb 22, 2017)

Considering moving up to this area, currently on Long Island. I've been looking into employment options, seems like the civil service is the way to go for this area. Do you have an accurate pay rate for paramedics? Looked at your link... medics have to show AED competency?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Feb 23, 2017)

BassoonEMT said:


> Considering moving up to this area, currently on Long Island. I've been looking into employment options, seems like the civil service is the way to go for this area. Do you have an accurate pay rate for paramedics? Looked at your link... medics have to show AED competency?


I have whatever you'd need probably. Either pm me a list of questions or just post here. I'll get some answers for you !


----------



## BGL210 (Apr 23, 2017)

NysEms2117 said:


> I have whatever you'd need probably. Either pm me a list of questions or just post here. I'll get some answers for you !



I'm a new NYS EMT, and I live in a county that borders Albany County and am trying to figure out who is good to work for. I've sent something to WTRS and am waiting to hear back, but I stumbled on your thread... and wanted to know... is the Sheriff's Dept. still looking for EMTs?


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 23, 2017)

BGL210 said:


> I'm a new NYS EMT, and I live in a county that borders Albany County and am trying to figure out who is good to work for. I've sent something to WTRS and am waiting to hear back, but I stumbled on your thread... and wanted to know... is the Sheriff's Dept. still looking for EMTs?


no sir. only fly car medics/sup's


----------

